# Advice about bringing a Dyslexic Child to France



## Kellmm

Hi. My husband and I are considering a move near Angouleme next year. But we are very worried about our 9-year-old daughter (10 in August). 

She is extremely dyslexic and has anxiety and is getting lots of help in England to overcome her low self-esteem that has set in mostly due to her dyslexia. 

We worry about her ability to learn to write French and cope with their education system. She doesn't speak French at the moment but is very bright and I think learning the language orally will be OK in time. But I worry about what is in place for children in France re-dyslexia and anxiety and as I have read that the French education system is quite reading, writing and arithmetic based and that Dyslexia isn't taken into account. 

Has anyone here got any experience of a child with dyslexia in the French system that can give me some advice or insight? I don't really know where to start or whether to abandon our plans to escape the UK. 

I am able to get an Irish passport thank god, so we are still able to move I think, despite the devastating loss of our European status. We would wait for our child to go through the English system, but if we come before she is 11 I know she can qualify for French citizenship in 5 years without jumping through the hoops that my husband will.


----------



## Bevdeforges

To be honest about it, France doesn't have a particularly stellar reputation for dealing with dyslexic kids. (Though I am assured that this is changing. However, things change pretty slowly in France.)

There are starting to be some organizations (usually associations) here in France for dyslexia and the dyslexic. Their websites are generally all in French, but there is always Google Translate in a pinch. Google "dyslexie France" and you'll get a list of associations and a few private companies that might be relevant to your needs.


----------



## vianina

My child, not with dyslexia but with dyspraxia and ASD, is finishing Lycee this year. It was a very rough ride at times. Primary was not that bad, except for being palmed off with an extremely ignorant so-called school psychologist (they aren't proper psychologists) who tried to blame everything on parenting. My impression of French secondary is that it's totally sink or swim. They did not want to deal with my son and tried some very nasty tricks to try to make him leave the school for some kind of 'special' (read sink) school. (So I got nasty back and he stayed where he was.) The private Catholic school at least has a policy in place for dys- pupils but was too far away for us. Do look at the private sector: the 'under contract' private schools are not expensive, and grow a thick skin before moving. And be aware that you do not have to go through the school psychologist or school doctor to get diagnoses 'confirmed' as they will try to make you. A diagnosis from an outside doctor is valid too, and you can take your child to an outside psychologist, as we did. If you can get your child's diagnosis in French before moving, you'll be one step ahead. Also, don't mention any diagnoses at the time of school enrolment. The right time to mention it is to your child's class teacher on the first day.


----------



## Aspen1

I highly do NOT recommend France for most children, even more so for children with any special needs of any kind. As mentioned above they are very behind in their educational system and manner of dealing with any needs that do not "Fit the regular box" and even then! The system is based on negative reinforcement for everything, including dyslexia or other learning disabilities by some teachers. Shouting is common even if the child has not done something wrong (which is stressful but even more so for sensitive children). As Vianina said if you do decide to come definitely have the diagnosis well documented before hand, this will not ensure that she is taken care of properly as the majority of teachers are not trained in recognising nor adapting. But this will save you from doing one of the other difficult steps, getting a diagnosis which can take years to be seen by the Ortophonist (speech therapist who diagnosis and helps with dyslexia). And by years this is not an exaggeration, there are waitlists to their waitlists. You have to be prepared for a very rough ride for your self and your daughter if you decide to come here with the school experience.


----------



## suein56

Kellmm said:


> *She is extremely dyslexic and has anxiety and is getting lots of help in England to overcome her low self-esteem* that has set in mostly due to her dyslexia.
> 
> But I worry about what is in place for children in France re-dyslexia and anxiety and as I have read that the French education system is quite reading, writing and arithmetic based and that Dyslexia isn't taken into account.
> 
> I don't really know where to start or whether to abandon our plans to escape the UK.


Having lived here for 16 years next door to French families with children .. I can confidently state that only extremely bright and law-disregarding children or very conforming children might survive mostly unscathed.
It is not a child-centred education .. as in the UK .. by any means. What the teacher says goes, whether it is right, appropriate or completely wrong.

There are some pockets of hope in primary schools but secondary education still adheres to the Napoleonic idea.


----------



## vianina

Before all this puts you off entirely, OP, remember that homeschooling is permitted in France - though Macron is trying to make it more difficult - and there are UK-based schools that deliver classes online, which can be used as the basis of said homeschooling. Not ideal, but if you want to escape the UK that is one option. Are you sure France is the best choice for you, though? There are more enlightened European education systems out there.


----------



## BackinFrance

The education system in France has been severly under-resourced and teachers under-valued for a great many years. Whilst the current approach is to include disabled children in mainstream classes, there are very few skilled personnel to assist them in the classroom, plus teachers are not allowed to change their teaching to align with the needs of any of their pupils. The current Minister's approach is extremely conservative. If I were the OP I would not even consider bringing my daughter to France.


----------



## vianina

Also, I am afraid you are mistaken regarding her qualifying for citizenship here at 16. My kids have been here since they were babes in arms but because they were born outside France they can't apply until age 17 and qualify, in theory, at 18. However, I know of very nice, high-achieving kids turned down for citizenship in early adulthood because they weren't "integrated", integration for that purpose meaning financial self-sufficiency through work.


----------



## BackinFrance

vianina said:


> Also, I am afraid you are mistaken regarding her qualifying for citizenship here at 16. My kids have been here since they were babes in arms but because they were born outside France they can't apply until age 17 and qualify, in theory, at 18. However, I know of very nice, high-achieving kids turned down for citizenship in early adulthood because they weren't "integrated", integration for that purpose meaning financial self-sufficiency through work.


You are correct in that you cannot apply at age 16. It is essential to apply at age 17 to avoid the paid work issue (which is not necessarily financial self-sufficiency but which could perhaps be if the person is not continuing studies).


----------



## VERITE1

A child with special needs or different in any way is at the mercy of the teachers he or she encounters. Most are professionals who put the child's interest first but some have no time for any who don't fit into the mould. Some can be cruel (I have a friend whose son has ears that stick out and he was made fun of by a teacher in front of the class).

Unless a child is able to cope with difficult situations and stand up for himself, I would think twice about French schooling, especially if there is a double "handicap" as is the case for your daughter who doesn't speak French. Dealing with dyslexia requires enormous patience and encouragement, qualities in short supply in France where the bright are highly regarded and success is measured in academic achievement.


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> You are correct in that you cannot apply at age 16. It is essential to apply at age 17 to avoid the paid work issue (which is not necessarily financial self-sufficiency but which could perhaps be if the person is not continuing studies).



The real issue here is the 2022 elections, both for the President and the Assemblée Nationale, nothing is a given, but Macron is moving further towards the far right, which does not bode well if he or MLP win.

In short, it is too early to tell what the requirement might be for gaining nationality.


----------



## vianina

BackinFrance said:


> You are correct in that you cannot apply at age 16. It is essential to apply at age 17 to avoid the paid work issue (which is not necessarily financial self-sufficiency but which could perhaps be if the person is not continuing studies).


I heard of a recent case of a student aged 19 being refused. An excellent student, who had never been in any trouble and met all the criteria except financial self-sufficiency.


----------



## clothmama

I think you should stay in the UK and holiday in France. French schools are just not what they are in the UK, you would be shocked by the lack of help for her. I have a son in primary, 1 in college and one that has finished so I've been through all of them.


----------



## 512346

Interesting thread


----------



## John T Savage

Oops posted too soon? How can I edit? I have issues with dyslexia, or is it advantages, but they seem to disappear in a foreign language, well German. I cant help you with support in France as we do not have kids, but it is not the end of the world. Good luck and all the best to your daughter.


----------



## conky2

Smeg said:


> Interesting thread



Welcome back. I thought that you may have returned as something like BackinTours with a completely new persona and background. But as is always the case the posting style would be instantly recognizable ...........


----------



## John T Savage

VERITE1 said:


> A child with special needs or different in any way is at the mercy of the teachers he or she encounters. Most are professionals who put the child's interest first but some have no time for any who don't fit into the mould. Some can be cruel (I have a friend whose son has ears that stick out and he was made fun of by a teacher in front of the class).
> 
> Unless a child is able to cope with difficult situations and stand up for himself, I would think twice about French schooling, especially if there is a double "handicap" as is the case for your daughter who doesn't speak French. Dealing with dyslexia requires enormous patience and encouragement, qualities in short supply in France where the bright are highly regarded and success is measured in academic achievement.


Is the situation better in the UK?


----------



## VERITE1

John T Savage said:


> Is the situation better in the UK?


I have no idea but the OP says concerning her daughter: "She is extremely dyslexic and has anxiety and is getting lots of help in England to overcome her low self-esteem that has set in mostly due to her dyslexia. "

Moving to France is hardly going to make the situation better than it already seems to be, and there is a risk that it might get a lot worse.


----------



## Kiri22

If you are set on moving to France but worry about your daughter have you considered international or bilingual schools so that she won't be so lost? Not sure if Angouleme has many or any. Aix-en-Provence has many of those schools, both private and public, so this is the area I am considering for our move as our son has special needs too. I would never put him into a French public school to start with as I know he will struggle. Maybe after a few years and if he is ready for it. 

If there are no public international/bilingual schools in your area, you may need to consider paying for a private school for the first year or two if needed. You can then continue to advocate for your child when dealing with English speaking teachers. I'm not sure how you can do that in a French public school. I know the French schooling system and in general they don't take special needs that seriously or don't even seem to understand them. Hope this helps. All the best and keep us posted with your decision.


----------



## BFG1

I taught in the UK for over 20 years and have quite a lot of experience teaching dyslexic adults
I am now living in France and have a daughter of 7, who attends the village school, (Class CE1) but I'm almost certain that she has issues with learning and I would go so far as to say that she is dyslexic
I have followed what is generally prescribed by the system and the local doctor, but this seems to assume that such learning problems are caused by poor hearing or eyesight; this is true in part but there is no educational psychological assessment that I have seen yet. She attends a 'reeducation' session once per week which is dealing with problems caused by an identified issue with her binocular vision and I have a further appointment with someone who uses the findings from the first two assessments, for what I think will be ongoing educational help


----------



## Crabtree

Even if you can find a professional in France to help with your daughter's problems the chances of finding someone who speaks good English and can understand all the nuances of the English language especially coming from someone like your daughter is frankly remote.And how will she feel being confronted with someone speaking in French to her?
In addition what about the long term? Who will care for your daughter if the worst should happen? Have you researched the French system of curetage and tutelage?
We have french friends in Brittany whose son has severe educational and emotional needs and he was shipped off to a home because of his behavioural problems which is in the Limousin so they only get to see him monthly When they were describing the regime it was like something out of the 1980s in the UK.
IMO I do not think France is a good idea


----------

